# Barrels



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a Super Nova 28'' barrel I just got the pattern master extended range witch adds another 2 inches I was talk to my friends and saying that my shots are going to be more accurate considering I have a longer barrel. My friend said it is not going to madder if the barrel is 24'' or 30'' long it is going to have the same accuracy. So what I am asking is my gun going to be more accurate then a shorter barrel gun?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It's not that it is any more accurate, but the site plain is longer and the longer barrels tend to make your swing less herky jerky for lack of a better term.

Just go look at most hard core trap shooters and the barrels that they use. You will see single shots with 32 - 36 in barrels all the time.


----------

